# First Try ABT's before Country Style Ribs!



## gators2000 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here goes.  This is my first try with ABT's.  Used a mix of Cheddar and Cream Cheese and wrapped them in bacon.  Going on the small smoker (Webber) in a few.


----------



## gators2000 (Mar 3, 2012)

They came out great!  Definitely will do these again!







Bout halfway...







Almost done...







DONE!!







Also smoked some Country Style Ribs.  Great appetizers and great dinner!

;)


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good. Where's the rib pics?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like they came out tasty


----------



## hps6607 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## garyt (Mar 4, 2012)

The ABT's look great and after I made hundreds I learned if you prep them the night before you don't need to use toothpicks to hold the bacon on, it kind of bonds in the refrigerator overnight


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

They look perfect! Nice job!


----------



## bamafan (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking ABT's. Can't wait til next weekend to make some. For sure one of my favorite things on the smoker. Neighbors come out of the wood work for those things.


----------



## gators2000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!  They were awesome and sooooooo easy. This was a test run for just the wife and I. Now that I know how well they came out, I'll be making them for the masses.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 4, 2012)

ABT's looks great


----------



## mrtgman (Mar 4, 2012)

What are ABT's?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 4, 2012)

mrtgman said:


> What are ABT's?


check this link out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms

Atomic Buffalo Turds = ATB  Anyone want to share where this name originated? I'm not sure if you've seen a buffalo turd but ABT's but raccoon scat would be more accurate.


----------



## bigblue (Mar 23, 2012)

they look great

how do keep the cheese in the pepper ? I would think the cream cheese would run everywhere . Is it because of the low heat that they dont ?


----------



## gators2000 (Mar 23, 2012)

bigblue said:


> they look great
> 
> how do keep the cheese in the pepper ? I would think the cream cheese would run everywhere . Is it because of the low heat that they dont ?




The top of the mixture of Cheddar and Cream Cheese sort of crusts over and stay's in.  If you leave it on the heat for too long, it will start to ooze.  I've done these 4-5 times now int he past few weeks and it just stays.


----------



## chrisjen (Mar 25, 2012)

I have used my popper rack on my weber grill and it is hard to time it so the cheese doesn't bubble out before the bacon is crispy,would the rack work on my WSM?


----------



## gators2000 (Mar 26, 2012)

chrisjen said:


> I have used my popper rack on my weber grill and it is hard to time it so the cheese doesn't bubble out before the bacon is crispy,would the rack work on my WSM?




I'm not sure what a popper rack is, but I really don't have an issue with the cheese.  Be sure you're using indirect heat.  I put the hot coals on one side and the peppers all the way over on the other side (see pics above).  Add some Hickory chips and it comes out great.  I'm sure it's pretty hot too, 300 ish.  Good luck


----------

